# Another reason to dislike college



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I have another reason to dislike college. NDSU is now going smoke free campus wide, before a person couldn't smoke within 50 feet of the building. I personally think this is a violation of my civil rights. I personally don't smoke, but I don't mind if other people do. If it did bother me I would just not walk near them. I'm tired of these self-rightoues people that push their ideas on everyone. The next thing to go will probably be anything that may make a kid fat. :eyeroll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

personally i loved college. i wish i could have been a professional student!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would gladly trade places with you then.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

only if you pay back my loans :wink: been awhile since i have been there


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Colleges could get kids in and out in two years top. Get rid of all the bullcrap generals and get to the actual classes. Get rid of almost every teacher that doesn't speak perfect English. Make the classes actually worthwhile and when teaching agriculture classes, don't teach in theory because no one farms in theory, they farm in reality. Farming in theory would break every farmer in one year. Actually make the teachers teach more then one or two classes to actually make them earn their money. They should have the parking lots and sidewalks plowed before the kid go to class instead of after they pack the snow down. My list could go on and on.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Colleges could get kids in and out in two years top. Get rid of all the bullcrap generals and get to the actual classes. Get rid of almost every teacher that doesn't speak perfect English. Make the classes actually worthwhile and when teaching agriculture classes, don't teach in theory because no one farms in theory, they farm in reality. Farming in theory would break every farmer in one year. Actually make the teachers teach more then one or two classes to actually make them earn their money. They should have the parking lots and sidewalks plowed before the kid go to class instead of after they pack the snow down. My list could go on and on.


BL - someday you will look back at this and realize what real problems are about. I can promise you snow on the sidewalks and teachers with accents wont be part of it....

Enjoy your time in school and learn from other peoples perspectives... Best advice I can give...


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Judging by many of your posts your not learning much anyway so why not quit? You seem to know it all anyhow.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

swift said:


> Judging by many of your posts your not learning much anyway so why not quit? You seem to know it all anyhow.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I got suckered into being student delegate for a weekend last year and they did it for other people around the smoker not the smoker great idea imo


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Get rid of almost every teacher that doesn't speak perfect English. Make the classes actually worthwhile and when teaching agriculture classes, don't teach in theory because no one farms in theory, they farm in reality. Farming in theory would break every farmer in one year.


Just wade through the BS and get it done. After that it will become even more apparent that if these professors were to actually use what they taught in a real business they would be bankrupt in no time flat. There seems to be very little of the real world at the college level.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Won't make any difference since it won't be enforced except by peer pressure. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think college should be like going to McDonalds. If you order a Big Mack (ag major) you should get a Big Mack, not a small portion, but also a chicken sandwich, fish sandwich, fries, and a sample of everything they have. I agree some subjects are totally worthless, but if they didn't make you them no one would take them and profs that teach worthless classes would be out of a job. 
The well rounded education bs is simply people who have found a way to make you take classes they are interested in. Your loans would only be half as big if you only took classes you wanted. Take the classes you want then let your prospective employer decide if you have the qualifications. Most colleges are simply slightly better than pyramid schemes.
Just be glad your in the college of agriculture and not arts and science or you would be taking a lot more worthless classes.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I think college should be like going to McDonalds. If you order a Big Mack (ag major) you should get a Big Mack, not a small portion, but also a chicken sandwich, fish sandwich, fries, and a sample of everything they have. I agree some subjects are totally worthless, but if they didn't make you them no one would take them and profs that teach worthless classes would be out of a job.
> The well rounded education bs is simply people who have found a way to make you take classes they are interested in. Your loans would only be half as big if you only took classes you wanted. Take the classes you want then let your perspective employer decide if you have the qualifications. Most colleges are simply slightly better than pyramid schemes.
> Just be glad your in the college of agriculture and not arts and science or you would be taking a lot more worthless classes.


I respectfully disagree Plainsman.

80% of incoming college students have no idea what they want to major in. They are there to drink beer and chase girls (or guys) and haven't put the necessary thought into their future. If they have, there is a high likelyhood they will change their mind half way through. The so called "worthless classes" help people decide what they want to do in the future. I might even argue taking these classes saves people money in the long run because they don't make rash decisions on their future and realize they wasted away x amount of money on a degree they are no longer interested in. Secondly, I would argue some people learn more from those worthless classes. I can remember taking a social sciences class that had nothing to do with my major. The teacher was a former practicing Black Panther member. While I didn't agree with everything he stood for his intelligence and teaching ability were very strong. I only wished some of my "major" professors had half of his intelligence and abilities...

Off the soapbox....


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

There are plenty of colleges that teach just what you need to know. They are called technical colleges. If you don't want to be exposed to other groups and other ways people think then tech school is just what your looking for. Don't think I'm downgrading tech schools I have the utmost respect for them. There is a whole big world out there outside the farm. Universities are suppose to expose you to some of that world too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Scott, I agree. I understand that students average changing their major five times. However, for those who are zeroed in like a laser many classes are a waste. I went through the college of agriculture because it let me skip many classes I didn't want. I replaced history, and classes that I actually thought interesting because with limited funds I wanted more in the biological field. Instead of a 48 hour (quarters) major I have 140 hours in science. 
As a wildlife biologist history served me in no way. Political science served me in no way. Sociology served me in no way. I could have cut a year of my time and a few thousand dollars from my loans if I could have eliminated worthless (perhaps only to me) classes. It isn't right that kids are burdened for years with loans, and many of those classes they are forced to take are worthless to them. The universities are serving the professors more than the students. 
Classes with little value can't face competition with classes that will serve students, so students are forced to waste time and money. 
It's my dollar, I'm the customer, and universities I guess have never heard "the customer is always right".


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I had to take two first year experience classes, yeah that's right two. I had to take one when I went to MSCTC and then again at NDSU. What was the purpose of that? Nothing, other then NDSU getting some more money. Why did I have to retake the same math and science class when I transferred when I got a b in both classes? I had the exact same book for each class. Why did I have to take an art class for an agriculture major?

When taking my agriculture classes, I want to learn things that would happen and what actually happens instead of what theoretically happens. Its my money shouldn't I have a say in what I spend it on, instead of the professors at college who say what we need, when it benefits them more then the student. Why did college's get rid of the quarters? Money.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

As a soon to be super senior, here's what I'd like to see after my less than satisfying college experience. Stop making me teach myself! If it were up to me school would be divided into quarters instead of semesters. I'd have the same 4 classes 5 days a week, and I'd be in each one for 2 hours a day. If college is supposed to be preparation for the work place, why not make it like going to work? And if teachers are supposed to teach me, why do I spend only 2 1/2 hours with them a week? Why am I supposed to go off on my own to get everything done? Am I going to be working from my living room couch when I'm done and have a real job? I sure hope not, cuz I'll be fired the first week. I'm sure there's lots of flaws with this plan that I'm not considering, but to me it doesn't sound like that bad of an idea.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

swift said:


> There are plenty of colleges that teach just what you need to know. They are called technical colleges. If you don't want to be exposed to other groups and other ways people think then tech school is just what your looking for. Don't think I'm downgrading tech schools I have the utmost respect for them. There is a whole big world out there outside the farm. Universities are suppose to expose you to some of that world too.


Agreed. Although English classes need to be mandatory. Trying to read some of the posts on internet forums is like trying to read a text message from a five year old.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Swift and Sparky,

I agree.

Now of course if someone dislikes college this much...don't go.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Its my money shouldn't I have a say in what I spend it on, instead of the professors at college who say what we need, when it benefits them more then the student. Why did college's get rid of the quarters? Money.


Yes, you should have a say and you do. If you don't want to take basketweaving 101 don't go to that school! Colleges are large institutions and much like our government, jails, etc rules are put in place for the masses not the few. Personally, I wouldn't change my experience for anything, worthless classes included...


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Scott, I agree. I understand that students average changing their major five times. However, for those who are zeroed in like a laser many classes are a waste. I went through the college of agriculture because it let me skip many classes I didn't want. I replaced history, and classes that I actually thought interesting because with limited funds I wanted more in the biological field. Instead of a 48 hour (quarters) major I have 140 hours in science.
> As a wildlife biologist history served me in no way. Political science served me in no way. Sociology served me in no way. I could have cut a year of my time and a few thousand dollars from my loans if I could have eliminated worthless (perhaps only to me) classes. It isn't right that kids are burdened for years with loans, and many of those classes they are forced to take are worthless to them. The universities are serving the professors more than the students.
> Classes with little value can't face competition with classes that will serve students, so students are forced to waste time and money.
> It's my dollar, I'm the customer, and universities I guess have never heard "the customer is always right".


Plainsman - I can't disagree with your statement about student loans. However, consider this. Isn't there value in forcing yourself to do things that you have no interest in or no competencies in. Like you, I had a handfull of classes that I absolutely dreaded.... Looking back, I may have got more from those classes than any. If forces a person to suck it up and get the job done. You learn more in life from your struggles than you do your successes. The skills you honed to get through worthless or tough classes will benefit you in the workforce and life in general.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually some of the classes I liked served me not at all in the work force. I'm not talking about taking tough classes, I'm talking about taking a music class when I am in biology. I think when you lay out the dollars the choices should be the students. Now we do not serve the public we serve the professors and the college. In this nation we should never be forced into spending on things we do not want. 
I would say that 1/2 of the classes I took in college served me not at all. Some were interesting, but when your working 12 hour days in the summer, taking out loans, and struggling to stay in college you should not be forced to support a professor teaching classes worthless to your career. It nearly made the difference monetarily if I could graduate or not. Scary times. It's a lot different struggling or having mom and dad pay your way.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree that A LOT of the "generals" are a pure waste of time and money, and served absolutely no purpose to me. What I accomplished in a lot of these classes was honing my online poker skills and/or surfing Nodak, FB, ect. I did enjoy some generals and lerned some things in a few, but the majority were unecessary. Basic math, english, and communications classes are very good for everybody. Native American culture, philosophy, psychology, not so much. Everybodies cup of tea is different.

I'm kind of dissappointed about what I DIDN'T learn in college. I can honestly say that my Business Mgmt major was a joke. Most classes involved putting up slides on a projector, reading them word for word to the class while we took notes, and testing off of that crap. Sorry, but I don't learn much like that. Hell, I could do that in my garage, charge rediculous amounts of money, and call it education..... I had a couple classes that were more of an "essay" format, actually making you write your own thoughts down on paper while including the covered material, that was much better.

College, IMO, is just a formality a person has to go through. Sure I'm glad I did it. It was a good experience and a hell of a good time. Obviously employers put a lot of importance into a piece of paper, and that is why we suck it up and go through it.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Or we could just make colledge part of the education system and not have to pay to go.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Actually some of the classes I liked served me not at all in the work force. I'm not talking about taking tough classes, I'm talking about taking a music class when I am in biology. I think when you lay out the dollars the choices should be the students. Now we do not serve the public we serve the professors and the college. In this nation we should never be forced into spending on things we do not want.
> I would say that 1/2 of the classes I took in college served me not at all. Some were interesting, but when your working 12 hour days in the summer, taking out loans, and struggling to stay in college you should not be forced to support a professor teaching classes worthless to your career. It nearly made the difference monetarily if I could graduate or not. Scary times. It's a lot different struggling or having mom and dad pay your way.


It was no different for me Plainsman, I financed my degree and I am still paying on it.

The part I don't understand is the mentality that you were "forced" to take these classes? Like me, you were not forced to go to college, or forced to go to that particular school, you made a decision to go there based on other factors. I'm assuming you were aware you had to take music when you signed up? To "customize" each and every persons college education would push the costs through the roof! I don't think we have a perfect system in our country but we certainly have options. Some are focused and dialed in and others are broad. I guess there are tradeoffs with each option..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Scott, why should a person going into biology have to a music class? I personally can't see Plainsman singing to the critters he was working with. So far, after almost three years of college the only class that has helped was public speaking. I have taken everything from biology, math, ethics, plant and animal sciences. Most classes had the same material as my high school classes. The ONLY reason I am in college is because my dad never got the chance and neither did my grandpa and it means alot to both of them that I get a four year degree. I just wish they could condense college into 2 maybe 2 1/2 years for people who already know what they want to go into.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my take on both High School and College. They both are preparing you to manage your time.

Most of my college classes are useless to me now in the real world. Some accounting and some of my finanacing classes I still use a little of the knowledge. But things change so rapidly in the world today. Most places of work will train you in on their management or computer system. The style or way they sell or want you to represent the company. Most will train you on how to work machines, etc. It is called on the Job Training. But what college did teach me is how to manage taking classes, work, social life, and sports. I had to figure out how to do all. It is like real life. Yes many of the classes were useless. But like others have stated I learned more from classes outside of my major. I learned how to work with people that are different, have different views, I learned how to work off them, read them (for sales point of view), I learned from them, etc.

College is all what you make of it. You will either love it or hate it....... I really miss nap time. ;-)


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> NDSU


There's your problem. You should have gone to UND. :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

PJ said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > NDSU
> ...


You could step up from those JC's and attend SDSU.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

There is another way to get around those unneccessary classes....Take some of them while you are still in high school. My son and several of his cousin took college level courses in HS and didn't have to mess with them later. Except the college still collected a "fee" for letting them clep out. Colleges were always intended to "round" a person socially, politically and mentaly. Though, given some of the liberalism these days I'm not sure how politically rounded some get.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wasn't this post about smoking on school grounds?

So here's my two cents about smoking. Working in the health care industry I see people dying daily and at a young age because of the toxins that are in cigarettes. Case in point....today took care of a guy who smoked only occasionally....2 cigarettes per day and has an incurable cancer. ... I've watched patients undergo huge surgeries ie pneumonectomy only to be in the hospital for 6 months and then die. I can go on and on....but here's the thing that ticks me off the most. smokers know that cigarettes are bad for you, heck there is even a label on the carton saying it is, that is if they can READ...and then when they get cancer or other diseases related to it.... they come and expect to have great care by the top surgeons and expect someone else to PAY for it ie me the taxpayer. Imagine how much money we could save in taxpayer dollars if even half the people who smoked quit.

Now you will say, well if it weren't for smoking then you wouldn't have a job...well I once asked a thoracic surgeon if everyone in the US quit smoking today how long would it take before you were out of a job....he said atleast 20 years.

So bottom line....go to school... get an education...take those dumb filler classes cuz god forbid you actually learn something and be able to carry on a thoughtful conversation with someone outside of your profession. AND use your education to it's fullest. It's so easy to sit back and make it someone elses problem.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I think college should be like going to McDonalds. If you order a Big Mack (ag major) you should get a Big Mack, not a small portion, but also a chicken sandwich, fish sandwich, fries, and a sample of everything they have. I agree some subjects are totally worthless, but if they didn't make you them no one would take them and profs that teach worthless classes would be out of a job.
> The well rounded education bs is simply people who have found a way to make you take classes they are interested in. Your loans would only be half as big if you only took classes you wanted. Take the classes you want then let your perspective employer decide if you have the qualifications. Most colleges are simply slightly better than pyramid schemes.
> Just be glad your in the college of agriculture and not arts and science or you would be taking a lot more worthless classes.


I have never heard it put like that, and I have to say that it makes sense. I took all kinds of classes (read: electives) that I will never use again.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

temply, I understand how bad smoking is for people. My grandpa smoked almost all of his life and he finally quit and he is paying for it now. I just think its a personally choice and I don't think that just because some people don't like it, doesn't mean it should be banned. I don't like liberals how can I get a ban on them? Those smokers who come and expect other people to pay for it will still be there regardless of a complete smoking ban or not. Those people are called lazy and there will always be lazy people around, unless I can get my ban on liberals. :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > I think college should be like going to McDonalds. If you order a Big Mack (ag major) you should get a Big Mack, not a small portion, but also a chicken sandwich, fish sandwich, fries, and a sample of everything they have. I agree some subjects are totally worthless, but if they didn't make you them no one would take them and profs that teach worthless classes would be out of a job.
> ...


Plainsman is smart from time to time. oke:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Their theories not working is why they are teachers, not doers.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> ...Get rid of almost every teacher that doesn't speak perfect English....


This was the biggest complaint that I had while attending NDSU. I had several professors that were very difficult to understand, and one I couldn't understand at all. The only reason I was able to pass that class was by getting a tutor. I understand that universities hire brilliant professors, but their intelligence is only worthwhile if their audience can understand them.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

A college degree is not an indication of intelligence.....it's an indication of perserverence! It shows the ability to complete a difficult task. The "major" is essentially of "minor" importance. That's why so many people get a job that has very little if anything to do with their degree. JMHO!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Everyone is forgetting all colleges including NDSU are a business. Its better for their bank account to keep you around. Also people are forgetting its a libral arts degree.. which includes gym, music, sociology and other classes which ill never use. I have interviewed many times with many different employers all telling me college is just a way to prove your capable and determined enough to complete a given task. College isn't for everyone, if you think its a waste of time drop out, save your money and get a job with out your fancy degree. For me, Ill take any bull s*** class I need to graduate. Also, I cant imagine why anyone would be in a rush to graduate now the job market sucks. I FINALLY graduate in May, 5 long years and wouldn't change a thing, even if that means I needed to take music 201 to graduate with a Civil Engineering degree.

Back to the topic, someone probably figured out NDSU is spending 50,000 a year emptying ashtrays and they need a way to pay back part of the new presidents house. Not to mention it probably looks good on a resume and who wants to appear like they are promoting smoking?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, I thought I had a bad college experience, but I learned the actual "experience" was worth much more than what I learned in class. Quit crying and quit school if it is such a big deal!!! Sounds like you have all the answers and we should be learning from you!
I dated a girl who knew exactly what she wanted to do and finished school in just under 3 years. She went to the twin cities got a job and guess what.... A year later she was back in school because she hated her career choice. You think that wasn't a waste of time and money? 
I don't think college is there to spoon feed us what we want, it is there to open our eyes to opportunity and teach us to be self reliant. 
You can always just go to the library and read books and research online if you don't like the way it is set up now.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Bug Guy,

I agree. Unless the degree is technical in nature, it is a perseverance merit badge.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Personally i loved college. but alas, it has been more than a few years. this is a great arguement that has been going on for way longer than bloging. two sides: Young people who think they know everything Vs. Older people who know they know nothing.

BL - you are still going to college even though you don't like it. sounds like you know more than your professors. i am going to guess you are maybe 21??? you have a long life ahead of you and you don't know what you will need to know. your wasteful classes are going to help with your life in a way that you cannot measure by a grade or usefullness. it is called thinking. having the ability to create a unique thought goes alot farther than being stupid.

to the other young people complaining about college. i tell my students (yes, i am a teacher) college is not for everyone. i took my time in college (5 1/2 years). but i took everything from generals, to photography, to drama, to walking/jogging (actual class  ) if you want to learn only about certain things, read a book. if you want to be educated, go to college.

and if you are complaining about having to teach yourself in college, MOMMY AND DADDY AND TEACHERS AND PROFESSORS WILL NOT BE NEXT TO YOU YOUR ENTIRE LIFE!!!!! CUT THE CORD AND EDUCATE YOURSELF!!!!!!! it is much more satisfying.

Just my Three cents!!


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Bug Guy said:


> A college degree is not an indication of intelligence.....it's an indication of perserverence! It shows the ability to complete a difficult task. The "major" is essentially of "minor" importance. That's why so many people get a job that has very little if anything to do with their degree. JMHO!


Well put Bug Guy! :beer:

BL - If you truly feel you are getting nothing out of college you are either not engaged or at the wrong school.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hockeyhunter, I know most of my professors know more then me, I am just frustrated that I have to take the same classes I did in high but now I have to pay for it. Heck my sociology class in high school was advised by the same teacher I took if from at NDSU, I have the exact same tests and everything. Also what do does it do to teach someone in theory when the only people that use theories sit behind a desk and have no idea what the world is really like.

I know I don't have the answers for everything, nor have I ever claimed that, I enjoy learning about new things and hear the opposite view of things.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

i really am glad you enjoy learning. it is something i wish more people would do. i also had trouble with theories class. but i did learn a few things that i didn't before. just don't give up on education.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> i really am glad you enjoy learning. it is something i wish more people would do. i also had trouble with theories class. but i did learn a few things that i didn't before. just don't give up on education.


If you give up on learning you give up on life. I don't mind learning, I want to learn useful stuff instead of boring useless stuff. I would imagine that some of my professors would just shat themselves if they saw how some of the more successful cattlemen are without using all of their "recommend advice".


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> hockeyhunter, I know most of my professors know more then me, I am just frustrated that I have to take the same classes I did in high but now I have to pay for it. Heck my sociology class in high school was advised by the same teacher I took if from at NDSU, I have the exact same tests and everything.


Sweet. I would assume that would = less time studying and more time hunting?

I hope you got straight A's in those classes.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are not enjoying college life, even with some of the BS, you are really not trying hard enough! It is a real bummer to be able to get drunk every weekend and have thousands of single girls living near you.....how do you handle such pressure/bs?

As far as taking generals.....if you don't want to take a variety of classes....then don't go to a liberal art college. Go to a technical college instead.

Regarding taking an intro to college course. It has everything to do with the vast majority of students entering college do not have even close to the skills needed to succeed. Look at freshmen drop out rates.

Finally, smoking is not a civil liberty.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gooseguy10 said:


> Finally, smoking is not a civil liberty.


Thank you goose guy!

I wonder how long before we see the first homicide case from smoking?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Smoking ban is a GOOD thing. If it were up to me, it would be illegal worldwide.

College is WAY overrated. I refuse to even apply for a job since being turned down by an employer that should NOT have required a college degree!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

its amazing thing, government tells shoe company they cannot continue using the same glue to put thier shoes together becuase they found that when that glue is at its melting piont, the gasses can cause cancer, that company moves out of the us and is now in tawain, smoking has been proven to cuase cancer time and time again but no one says anything, i guess when people scratch eachothers backs no one says anything


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

MnSCU (state colleges & universities) is going to the same thing across the river in MN.

I think having a well rounded education is worth it. Even if you take 1 or 2 basket weaving courses. Life is like that.

What ****** me off is to see the administrators sitting there earning 6 figure salaries and I have to see entire departments look at students and tell them, "this is the schedule". All because the gen ed instructors can't get their poop in a group and work a schedule with technical classes. So students now have to go 6-8 hours of classes with no break for lunchs and barely enough time between classes to go to the bathroom.

As I sent in a letter to the school president,


> I am so proud of the fact that the school has spent the money to purchase 100+ t-shirts to promote not smoking compared to spending the money on something so un-important as a second microwave for the student cafeteria where 500-600 students have to share that single microwave over the lunch hour. I must commend the school administrators that the "Butt stops here" campaign is such a more worthy topic to discuss than to ensure the student have effective WI-FI system in the building to enable them to participate in the class required computer based learning. I can't image what would happen if students were able to effectively schedule classes that worked enabling them to complete a two year AAS degree in two years instead of adding a 3rd year just to be able to schedule the required general classes for that same 2 year AAS degree.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Smoking ban is a GOOD thing. If it were up to me, it would be illegal worldwide.
> 
> College is WAY overrated. I refuse to even apply for a job since being turned down by an employer that should NOT have required a college degree!


 :roll:

Who are you to tell an employer what they may or may not require for their position? As an employer, you can require whatever you please of job applicants. Is it realistic to require a college degree for a burger flipper? No. But its the employers prerogative as to what they may or may not require for their position.

Sounds to me like someones got a chip on their shoulder.

College may be somewhat overrated. But, one thing it shows potential employers is that the applicant, in holding a college degree, has the ability to stick with something for X number of years. Many people start college, and MANY quit part way through.



diver_sniper said:


> As a soon to be super senior, here's what I'd like to see after my less than satisfying college experience. Stop making me teach myself! If it were up to me school would be divided into quarters instead of semesters. I'd have the same 4 classes 5 days a week, and I'd be in each one for 2 hours a day. If college is supposed to be preparation for the work place, why not make it like going to work? And if teachers are supposed to teach me, why do I spend only 2 1/2 hours with them a week? Why am I supposed to go off on my own to get everything done? Am I going to be working from my living room couch when I'm done and have a real job? I sure hope not, cuz I'll be fired the first week. I'm sure there's lots of flaws with this plan that I'm not considering, but to me it doesn't sound like that bad of an idea.


Thats kind of the point in college though. Yes, they are there to teach you some things, but at the same time, you are there to learn how to figure stuff out on your own.

Most employers would rather have somebody able to figure things out for themselves, rather than just regurgitate stuff told them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

As for the NDSU smoking ban, its a load of BS.

Figure it out. From an employee standpoint. Smokers take on average, one smoke break per hour. How long does it take to suck down a cancer stick? 5 minutes? So, just in going outside to suck one down, their losing 5 minutes of productivity per hour. Thats 40 minutes per day, 3.3 hours per week.

Are smokers going to quit smoking because of the ban? Heck no! Now, instead of having to step outside, they have to get off campus. How long will that take? All of a sudden those 5 minutes smoke breaks turn into 15 minute smoke breaks.

Im all for smoke free interior areas. But banning smoking outside is kind of like banning the passing of gas.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> As for the NDSU smoking ban, its a load of BS.
> 
> Figure it out. From an employee standpoint. Smokers take on average, one smoke break per hour. How long does it take to suck down a cancer stick? 5 minutes? So, just in going outside to suck one down, their losing 5 minutes of productivity per hour. Thats 40 minutes per day, 3.3 hours per week.
> 
> ...


So as a non smoker, where do i cash in on my 3.3 hrs per week or 171.6 hrs per year????


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

GKBassplayer said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > As for the NDSU smoking ban, its a load of BS.
> ...


No sh*t. I too am a non-smoker, but im also aware life isnt fair. I guess if a guy really wanted that 3.3 hours week, he could always take up smoking! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

George Carlin used to always say.......People always ask if I mind if they smoke, I say No, do you mind if I fart?????? :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Take the two year degree and make grand pa and dad happy, quit and make yourself happy . A few years down the road you might find you want to do more and you can at that time.

As for smoking I did for over 40 years. I quit as a retirement presant to myself. I am glad I did looking at the cost of the things today. got to say I am a hipacrit in some peoples eyes and those stinking things about gag me just walking thru and area where some one has been smoking. We have a new law takes affect state wide in May, not smoking in resturants and bars or with in 100 feet of a public building. Yea a non smoker will not smell like a smoker any longer when leaving a resturant.
It was the agent orange spray that has my health messed up today. doctor wants me to start giving my self injections but I'm not ready for that just yet. Scares me to death I could go blind soon or loose toes, feet and legs.

 Al


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am not saying the smoking bans are a bad deal what-so-ever. I am all for them and agree regarding the hypocrisy of smoking is moronic. All I am saying is that smoking is NOT a civil liberty.

As far as college being a joke......only if you want limited room for advancement in many careers in the US. But to each their own.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking ban is a GOOD thing. If it were up to me, it would be illegal worldwide.
> ...


It was actually right on par with fast food, I would probably say even easier and less of a commitment. At least that would be my guess, I've never worked fast food. I also got turned down by Target and Gordmans for not having retail experince...like I'm just supposed to pull that out of nowhere? Who accepts applicants without retail experience? After applying at about 15 places and getting turned down by everyone, I gave up and my brother-in-law hired me. And what do you know...I was the most committed worker there (and got extra brownie points for being the only one not on parole or on crack or meth!) My sister has been in college for 12 years, has a major, minor, working on another major and minor--and couldn't keep a job to save her life because she apparently as a college addiction (and smokes too, while pregnant no less...hmmm highly educated). So yes...I have a chip on my shoulder, and decided that maybe women should stay in the kitchen where they belong, baking meatloaf in a pretty dress and frilly apron. Or, in my case today, being elbows deep in diaper laundry.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Why is it that so many people who didn't go to college are crabby that others did? It is like they have some huge inferiority complex. I have a degree and most of my friends do too. I have never heard any one say, damn that person must be dumb, they didn't go to college. I have heard a lot of people who didn't go say look at that person they think they are so smart because they have a degree. I don't get it. I have two bro in laws that don't have degrees and they both are good people, are good fathers, and make more money than I do. So what is the hang up?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Most collage grads I meet don't have what I call a lick of common sence. Good case in point, Plastiac powder jugs. the cost of oil is high so why make the container from a high cost oil. Also the cans are shaped just right for placeing on a shelf and using all the space with out wasteing any. The round jugs how ever wast a bunch of space, the openings are so big you need a funnel to fill a powder dispencer with out spilling any.

common sence.
Yes I do have *SOME COLLEGE*. Decided I didn't need any more for my job.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yooper, being that I am one of those no common sense college folks I may be wrong here, but I am guessing it works this way. The dumb engineer who though to use round, plastic containers wasn't overly worried about you storage system. They were much more into saving the company multiple thousands of dollars in labor and materials by using a round(easier and faster to produce with no corners)plastic(costs less than metal)containers. In theory the company is supposed to pass the savings off to the customer, thus saving you money on powder costs. It may not be the only reason, but I am guessing it is a main consideration.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Would really be intresting to figure out the real cost of the oil compaired to the metal cans as I don't really think the amount or type of metal is more expencive. You also have to figure in the tooling cost for the New oil plastic jug making machines. Another one for the lid too.

Pass the savings on to the customer? Hardly any more. 
Look at some product made in AMERICA that is now made in China with slave labor, no clean air act, no clean water act and tell me the savings were passed on tto the customers.
Maybe the board did vote for a small dividen increase for the share holders but in most cases the CEO's got huge raises. and a few a couple of steps below the CEO.

How many turns will this thread take

(1 smoking ban
(2 crappy teachers
(3 nonneeded corses
(4 commn sence
(5 hamburgers/ fast food
(6 product cost
(7 school addiction

Sorry nuff said.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Most collage grads I meet don't have what I call a lick of common sence. Good case in point, Plastiac powder jugs. the cost of oil is high so why make the container from a high cost oil. Also the cans are shaped just right for placeing on a shelf and using all the space with out wasteing any. The round jugs how ever wast a bunch of space, the openings are so big you need a funnel to fill a powder dispencer with out spilling any.
> 
> common sence.
> Yes I do have *SOME COLLEGE*. Decided I didn't need any more for my job.
> ...


Maybe you should go back? :lol: oke:

Musta been a UND grad.

Just funnin with ya!


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Most collage grads I meet don't have what I call a lick of common sence.


OUCH! Pretty broad generalization there alleyyooper. Common sense has no correlation to college IMO (Good or bad). Common sense is taught by experience, family, friends etc and those things don't have a strong connection to school.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Common sense has no direct correlation to spelling either! :wink:

Yes, this has covered quite a few topics, including a few you threw in Yooper, the China twist was interesting! I do have to agree that most of the "savings" was put to use lining the pockets of the top dogs!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

College doesn't teach intelligence. You either are or you're not. Same goes for common sense which is based mostly on your life experience. Just because someone has a degree or doesn't isn't a sign of intelligence. Most the professors I had lacked the common sense I believe because they lacked the life experience of what they taught. They completed their degree and went on to teaching without any experience of having a job in that curriculum.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Kinda funny how some one can teach without ever having done what they teach. I just can't see being coached in football by a person who had never played the game, or taught to shoot by a person who had only read about rifles.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Al, I will take half the blame of turning "burger flipper" to fast food. I wasn't about to let some young guy with his mind in the gutter to start making jokes about the act of burger flipping :roll: :lol:

My mom works at NDSU with a professor with a PHD who couldn't make a copy to save his life, and he is just dumb and rude. And she has seen many more like him come through the office too.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> My mom works at NDSU with a professor with a PHD who couldn't make a copy to save his life, and he is just dumb and rude. And she has seen many more like him come through the office too.


Please explain this comment. Are you saying people with a PHD are dumb and rude? People with college educations are dumb and rude? The head guy at my company couldn't search the internet and stumbles through emails but that doesn't make him dumb (by the way he doesn't have a college degree).


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

At 63 and retired except for the bees I doubt there is any thing much more college could do for me. 
My college was a coummity college a small one in Northern Michigan. I was taught by a Real working people. Metal machine prof. Was from a factory where they did a lot of major machine and got tried of the rat race there. At the college he taught 4 classes a day and one at night. In his spare time he built his own airplane.
Welding class was taught by a welder from the pipe lines who got tired of being away from home so much. He got a job welding for Kraft foods and took a pay cut. When the chance came to take the test and get a teaching degree he took it. He also taught 4 classes a day and one night class. On the side he built wood burning add on stoves.
The math class was taught by an accountant, and the drafting class was taught by a once starving arcitect.
My auto electric class was taught by a once electrial engineer.

In the 70's Michigan started a program where workers could take a test and get a teaching cert. in their field. It worked out great for all the tec. schools.

 Al


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Scott LeDuc said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > My mom works at NDSU with a professor with a PHD who couldn't make a copy to save his life, and he is just dumb and rude. And she has seen many more like him come through the office too.
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't understand her post. It was a specific experience.

Those who are rude within a professional setting are usually so due to a known inadequacy. They offset it by being rude in hopes to draw your attention away from it. Many times when you see someone hot-headed at the office it's the rookie who hasn't grasped the experience to understand that many things don't go the way the text book taught them.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Longshot said:


> Scott LeDuc said:
> 
> 
> > Nodak_Norsk said:
> ...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Al, I will take half the blame of turning "burger flipper" to fast food. I wasn't about to let some young guy with his mind in the gutter to start making jokes about the act of burger flipping :roll: :lol:
> 
> My mom works at NDSU with a professor with a PHD who couldn't make a copy to save his life, and he is just dumb and rude. And she has seen many more like him come through the office too.


 :roll:

Ya, and I went to McDonalds the other day. The high school drop-out taking my order couldn't accomplish a simple task like pushing a button on the till that said "big mac". Than he hit cancel on the till, and didn't know how to count out the correct change without the till. He than forgot about my order for 20 minutes. Boy, I sure wish a learned college kid had been taking my order. :roll:

True story. Except the high school drop-out part. I dont know if he had a high school diploma or not, but im willing to bet he didnt have a college degree!

You see how easy generalizations are to make? I stand by my original statment. You have a chip on your shoulder against anyone and everyone that achieved a level of education beyond high school. Every single one of your comments eludes to that.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

BBj, there is a long list of those type of episodes. My wife and I stopped for lunch the other day. My wife had purchased a school fund raiser card that gave 10% off our order. The gal behind the counter had to run to the office to get a calculator to figure out what 10% of the order was! :rollin:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Scott LeDuc said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > My mom works at NDSU with a professor with a PHD who couldn't make a copy to save his life, and he is just dumb and rude. And she has seen many more like him come through the office too.
> ...


Do you always take everything to the extreme? I did not say all, just that a degree doesn't automatically make you a smart, great worker with a lick of common sense. I'm just saying...everyone here keeps going on and on about how college is great. It makes you well rounded, and gives you experience. College isn't the only thing that can provide that. What about plain real life experience? Since when has that become so discounted? I've been a Marine wife for 4 years, and have been through much more real life circumstances than classmates who go to their classes, study, and party. I coordinated a cross country TMO move on my own at 18 years old (and have to laugh when friends talk about how much hard work is involved in moving from their parents home across town to a dorm room), bought a home in California before even getting to see it, went through a complicated pregnancy with preterm labor at 21 weeks, then delivered alone while my husband was deployed and raised her on my own for 7 months and will again soon with her and my son. (And moved two more times in that 7 months) Had four surgeries to remove skin cancer and recovered from those, all without mommy and daddy's help. I know people who do great in college and graduate independently with success. But the vast majority still haven't cut the cord after 4 years of college. How does that make one a good worker?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > Al, I will take half the blame of turning "burger flipper" to fast food. I wasn't about to let some young guy with his mind in the gutter to start making jokes about the act of burger flipping :roll: :lol:
> ...


It is not that at all. You aren't paying attention at all. College just doesn't make you some super genius like people says it does. How many farmers in North Dakota a generation or two ago had college degrees? Or even high school degrees? Yet they know A LOT. And service members that haven't been to college...I dare you to tell some of them that they are uneducated or inexperienced.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I remember one of the secondary ed professors at NDSU that I had a lot of respect for. On the first day of class he explained intelligence, experience, and education. I was surprised to hear that most educators have a perspective that is different from many other professors. He explained that there is a big difference between intelligence and education. Intelligence you are born with and education is simply training in a specific field. Albert Einstein's IQ didn't change because of education, but his intelligence let him make the most of his training. Education is training, and does not add to intelligence. You gain knowledge through education, but not intelligence. You can gain geographic knowledge through books, or by travel/experience. Likewise other knowledge can be gained through education or experience. 
My theory is respect the PhD and the high school drop out equally. One is not necessarily more intelligent than the other. Perhaps that's why I get a huge pain in the rear when people get so upset about a misspelled word. They think they automatically win a debate because the other guy can't spell, even if they can't think. 
I have met very smart PhDs, and those I wonder if they found their degree in a Crackerjack box. Then I have met very dumb school crop outs, and some that leave me very confused because they sure had the brains to do anything they wanted.
Remember, a specialist is someone who knows more and more about less and less until they know absolutely everything about nothing. I always found the "well rounded" crowd will always find ways to look down on others. If it's not education it's something else. As example a few years ago I had a woman come to work every morning with a cup of Starbucks. We don't have a Starbucks in Jamestown, she had just saved her cups so she could strut in every morning with "Starbucks coffee". I know, I know, I always call them latte liberals. 
It always amazes me how hard we try to find ways to disrespect each other. Sure there are some real reasons for that, but ?????


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> It is not that at all. You aren't paying attention at all.


Whos not paying attention?
You have been generalizing ALL college graduates in almost every single one of your posts. Who's not getting it?



> How many farmers in North Dakota a generation or two ago had college degrees? Or even high school degrees? Yet they know A LOT.


A hell of a lot more than you think.



> And service members that haven't been to college...I dare you to tell some of them that they are uneducated or inexperienced.


I know A LOT of full-time service members that have little "real world" experience. They get out from under mommy and daddy, they get in the military, and someone STILL takes care of everything for them, whether it be first line leadership, commanders, or the "specialty" offices. Their only real concern is not missing formation or being at the motor pool on time. When I was on active duty, the busiest office on post was the financial planning office, yes, a bunch of soldiers that had to meet a professional every week because they didnt know how to budget their money or that they actually have to pay the credit card company back!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I remember one of the secondary ed professors at NDSU that I had a lot of respect for. On the first day of class he explained intelligence, experience, and education.


Theres also a difference between "smart" and "intelligent".

A smart person is one thats capable of remembering things. (I equate "smart" with conditioning responses with animals :lol: )

An intelligent person, is one thats capable of figuring things out on their own.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I remember one of the secondary ed professors at NDSU that I had a lot of respect for. On the first day of class he explained intelligence, experience, and education. I was surprised to hear that most educators have a perspective that is different from many other professors. He explained that there is a big difference between intelligence and education. Intelligence you are born with and education is simply training in a specific field. Albert Einstein's IQ didn't change because of education, but his intelligence let him make the most of his training. Education is training, and does not add to intelligence. You gain knowledge through education, but not intelligence. You can gain geographic knowledge through books, or by travel/experience. Likewise other knowledge can be gained through education or experience.
> My theory is respect the PhD and the high school drop out equally. One is not necessarily more intelligent than the other. Perhaps that's why I get a huge pain in the rear when people get so upset about a misspelled word. They think they automatically win a debate because the other guy can't spell, even if they can't think.
> I have met very smart PhDs, and those I wonder if they found their degree in a Crackerjack box. Then I have met very dumb school crop outs, and some that leave me very confused because they sure had the brains to do anything they wanted.
> Remember, a specialist is someone who knows more and more about less and less until they know absolutely everything about nothing. I always found the "well rounded" crowd will always find ways to look down on others. If it's not education it's something else. As example a few years ago I had a woman come to work every morning with a cup of Starbucks. We don't have a Starbucks in Jamestown, she had just saved her cups so she could strut in every morning with "Starbucks coffee". I know, I know, I always call them latte liberals.
> It always amazes me how hard we try to find ways to disrespect each other. Sure there are some real reasons for that, but ?????


Plainsman, as always, you hit the nail on the head. You really know how to lay it out plain and simple.

You should be a politician (and I'm not saying that in a bad way, haha). I'd vote for you any day.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Scott LeDuc said:
> 
> 
> > Nodak_Norsk said:
> ...


Have we met?

I asked for an explanation Nodak that's all. I didn't jump you, I asked you to explain your point which you did. Read your statement again, I think you will see how someone could take offense. I never said people in college are smarter or have more common sense. The topic of the thread is "Another reason to dislike college" so I am defending that based on my experience.

I will agree on one thing however, there is no substitution to experience!

Good post Plainsman...


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > It is not that at all. You aren't paying attention at all.
> ...


I challenge you to finding ONE post I have made generalizing ALL college students.

About farmers...I have been told repeatedly how unique it was that my grandfather was a high school graduate in his time. And at many funerals of old men I have been to, great uncles and neighbors, the Pastor always says "completed the 8th grade" when talking about their life story. And they were all very knowledgeable men

Maybe you never held any high billets then. My husband is the SNCOIC as a Corporal, and a CDQAR as a Corporal. Both of which are relatively unheard of. He is so incredibly intelligent, even after dropping out of college, that his call sign was formerly "The Professor" at his last squadron, and is now "Ace". But even the Lance Corporals and PFCs working under him have very important jobs that require a lot of responsibility. And much of that is probably from being in a tough MOS in the Air Wing, but even grunts have their time to shine. I would trust a grunt in knowing what the war is like more than any politician or politics teacher.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Plainsman, you have to admit it is a little comical when a person is debating or even just conversing about intelligence, education, common sense, or lack thereof, and they can't spell the words they use. I don't look at it as "winning" an arguement, just pointing out how silly it looks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> I challenge you to finding ONE post I have made generalizing ALL college students.


Here you just generalized PhDs as "rude" and "dumb".



Nodak_Norsk said:


> My mom works at NDSU with a professor with a PHD who couldn't make a copy to save his life, and he is just dumb and rude. And she has seen many more like him come through the office too.


I work with PhDs every day, my boss is one. Yes there are many lacking in common sense, many that are conceited and arrogant, but there are also many that are brilliant in their field, that's what a PhD is though, their not a "jack of all trades". Their a specialist. I bet there's plenty of non-college educated people that "couldn't make a copy to save their life" either.



> About farmers...I have been told repeatedly how unique it was that my grandfather was a high school graduate in his time. And at many funerals of old men I have been to, great uncles and neighbors, the Pastor always says "completed the 8th grade" when talking about their life story. And they were all very knowledgeable men


Once again, your generalizing on "your grandfathers" life. Yes, even as far back as "your grandfathers" generation, many aspiring farmers realized the advantage to a college degree in that field. And the number that obtained one, although lower than it is now, is still quite surprising.



> Maybe you never held any high billets then. My husband is the SNCOIC as a Corporal, and a CDQAR as a Corporal. Both of which are relatively unheard of. He is so incredibly intelligent, even after dropping out of college, that his call sign was formerly "The Professor" at his last squadron, and is now "Ace". But even the Lance Corporals and PFCs working under him have very important jobs that require a lot of responsibility. And much of that is probably from being in a tough MOS in the Air Wing, but even grunts have their time to shine. I would trust a grunt in knowing what the war is like more than any politician or politics teacher.


And yet, another generalization based on one case only familiar to you. Believe it or not Norsk, the vast majority of soldiers (or jarheads) aren't of the mental level of a nuclear physicist. Many of the younger ones, need their hand held in day to day activities, like fiscal responsibility (some even need their hand held in MOS related tasks).


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Okay, I never said ALL phds. I'm done with you, you are like talking to a brick wall. 
And I don't think I have once in my life met a single farmer in North Dakota 80 years old or older with a college degree.
As far as the military goes...things must have been different then, because the job needs to get done now-and if you can't cut it you're out.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

This makes my head hurt (and I have a college degree)

Can we just got back to the days of posting valentines day breakfasts and sport bike pictures?

:thumb:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

wingaddict said:


> This makes my head hurt (and I have a college degree)
> 
> Can we just got back to the days of posting valentines day breakfasts and sport bike pictures?
> 
> :thumb:


I did make some delish beef burgundy for Valentines supper this year....no pics, I almost took one and forgot ; )

And no sport bike pics, I've moved on to bigger and better transportation pics...like Hueys and Cobras ; )

And hey! I didn't post that here, someone jacked it off my Myspace and put it here.


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> You see how easy generalizations are to make? I stand by my original statment. You have a chip on your shoulder against anyone and everyone that achieved a level of education beyond high school. Every single one of your comments eludes to that.


Your pretty quick to judge there Jackie.

The bottom line is smoking is bad for everyone involved.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

There will more than likely come a day when you have to deal with or work next to someone who is way different than you or anyone you know. That is one function of the generals. They suck, no big secret there. I took sociology, anthropology, psychology, and minorities, they were all the same thing. Just get them done, remember this equation: D=Degree.

There is however no excuse for these professors or TA's or whoever that cannot speak english clearly. That is BS and a waste. I took a mech engineering class, statics I think from a middle eastern person who could not make a coherent sentence. I withdrew failing, took the class at MSUM from an american and got a B. I had a physics and calculus class that were about the same way. There are some professors that are pricks and some that are really good. I found the whole tenure thing had a lot to do with that. That is another subject though.

Smoking bans inside are fine with me. Smoking bans outdoors are a waste of time. The only thing I would change is put the ash buckets or whatever away from doors. I have a hard time with the school telling a student working on a senior project or something at 1 am that he can't step outside for a lung rocket.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I believe this topic has run its course.


----------

